# Artist for Band Logo Design?



## Kreth (Jan 6, 2007)

My band is looking for an impressive logo. None of us are artists, and up until now we've just been using a generic logo (basically, the band name in a font we liked ). I can't offer a large commission, but any work would obviously be credited. 
The band name is Synystry, and we play hard rock/metal, mostly Sabbath/Godsmack/Metallica type stuff.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 6, 2007)

Kreth said:


> My band is looking for an impressive logo. None of us are artists, and up until now we've just been using a generic logo (basically, the band name in a font we liked ). I can't offer a large commission, but any work would obviously be credited.
> The band name is Synystry, and we play hard rock/metal, mostly Sabbath/Godsmack/Metallica type stuff.


 
Hey Jeff, I wish that I could help you out but drawing is not my forte. (I make a mean stick man drawing though:rofl: )   Maybe Johnathon can help out there as that is his field.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm sure you've thought of this, but I'll try fooling around with the sinister/synergy mix thing and post it here if I come up with anything halfway decent.

Jeff


----------



## Kreth (Jan 6, 2007)

One other thing I should have mentioned in the initial post: We're looking for something in gif format with a transparent background to make it simple to paste into flyers, etc.
Jeff, I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 6, 2007)

Jeff, talk to Susan. She's done a number of logos.
http://wingedunicorn.com


----------



## Kreth (Jan 7, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Jeff, talk to Susan. She's done a number of logos.
> http://wingedunicorn.com


I wish I'd seen this before I headed to practice today. I'll need to run it by the other guys. I'd be lucky if I could pay for a box of Crayolas right now.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 7, 2007)

Jeff, I'm not entirely sure what it is you're looking for in a logo, but I used to play in a band that played almost the same music.
So, I made up something that I thought was cool.

View attachment $synystry.gif


----------



## Kreth (Jan 7, 2007)

BlackCatBonz said:


> Jeff, I'm not entirely sure what it is you're looking for in a logo, but I used to play in a band that played almost the same music.
> So, I made up something that I thought was cool.


Woah! That's pretty cool. I'll have to show that to the other guys, thanks!


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 7, 2007)

I spiced up the text a bit with some red for an extra evil look, a long with some texturing to make it look old.

View attachment $synystry3.gif


----------



## MJS (Jan 7, 2007)

Very cool design!!


----------



## Kreth (Jan 7, 2007)

BlackCatBonz said:


> I spiced up the text a bit with some red for an extra evil look, a long with some texturing to make it look old.


Very cool again. Not to be too much of a PITA, but do you have just the name saved as a separate file?


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 7, 2007)

can do.

View attachment $synystry4.gif

View attachment $synystry5.gif

View attachment $synystry6.gif


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 7, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Very cool again. Not to be too much of a PITA, but do you have just the name saved as a separate file?


 

i like doing this sort of thing......if you can use it....cool by me.


----------

